# iPhone HDR



## CNCO (Sep 13, 2010)

All I have to say is, that feature is such a joke and way over rated.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 13, 2010)

Over rated and a joke, but at least its there. Im sure that cameras in the future will have HDR as a feature, and hopefully, will keep getting better as time goes by. The difficult part I see is the vast range of final picture that people can produce at present. From the ludicrous to the sublime. I dont see how a single camera output can produce that kind of choice.


----------



## Provo (Sep 14, 2010)

it's just another novelty idea. 
The thing is these images created in the ios hdr app will be everywhere soon
with all the people using it soon especially the teeny boppers.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 14, 2010)

i would not want a camera that does hdr automatically, call me a control freak but i like to create my own final product.


----------

